# Grafting tool thought



## PyroBee (Dec 14, 2013)

I will be attempting to graft next season. I do not think I will be buying a grafting tool, but instead make one. My thought is to take the last quarter inch of a paper clip and bend it back on itself. Then take a hammer and flatten it some, put a slight angle on it to get in the cells. Will this work or will the end be to wide?


----------



## rbees (Jun 25, 2012)

Take a flat head tooth pick and shave the small end down till very thin. Gently nibble on it to moisten it and shape into a curved end. It will take you a few tries, but in time you'll find what thickness works for you. This will be the best grafting tool you'll ever use


----------



## burns375 (Jul 15, 2013)

Yes it will work....the chinese tools are pretty cheap and inexpensive too.


----------



## jly500 (Jul 28, 2013)

The Chinese grafting tool is what I use. Cheap and easy to use. You could easily make one like you stated or the toothpick.


----------



## Georgiabeeman (Dec 10, 2015)

I agree the toothpick method is the best. You can buy hundreds for a few dollars. I keep my toothpick in my mouth. Chew the end to flatten and then dip in water while working with it. I have found the moist tip actually helps to keep the larva from drying out, increasing the acceptance rate.


----------



## beepro (Dec 31, 2012)

Welcome to Bee Source, Georgiabeeman!

I don't chew on the toothpick. Instead I use a 
sharp knife to carve a curve shape out and then scoop the larva out of
the cell. Lately I have been thinking about using a skillet stick to
make a scoop out of it. And at the opposite end put a foam wrap to
make it bigger for better grip on the handle.


----------



## marshmasterpat (Jun 26, 2013)

I have failed terribly at grafting and have tried multiple homemade tools. The toothpick method has not worked. Not sure if it is my eyes, size of larvae I picked, or something else like me smashing larvae with the toothpick. They are basically 1 mm maggots, so killing should be easy. And I have succeeded quite a bit at this apparently. 

So I have some of the chinese grafting tools for this spring. 

Not trying to discourage you, just pointing out my issues. Good Luck


----------



## RayMarler (Jun 18, 2008)

My very first grafting tool was one I made out of a paper clip and it worked fabulously. The only other tool that has even come close to working as well for me is the Chinese grafting tool, and I think it even works a little better than the paper clip.


----------



## rookie2531 (Jul 28, 2014)

The only thing I used last year was the Chinese tool. I bought 75 of them in bulk to sell a few off to club members, nobody was interested. It is a great tool to pick up all the jelly and easy to lay all the jelly down with it.


----------



## waspslayer (Jan 3, 2010)

This last spring was my first attempt at grafting, prior to this I used the Nicot system sold by Mann Lake. I learned a trick from a more seasoned beekeeper. He uses a 00 artist paint brush. This is a very small brush used to paint really fine lines. The 00 brush is dipped into water or royal jelly and the tip of the brush is pushed along the cell wall and works its way under the larva. The larva remains on the tip of the brush until the brush is twisted on the bottom of the queen cup releasing the larva. It works pretty slick, just be careful not to roll the the new larva.

As for magnification, my eyesight is not as good as it used to be. I went to Harbor Freight and bought a 5 pack of monocles for few bucks and glued one to an old pair of eye glasses. Kinda what jewelers use. I can now see the tiny larva in the bottom of the cells even if it has only a few inch focal length.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

I can pick up much smaller larvae with a Chinese grafting tool than any other tool I have purchased and made most every kind. But yes, with some tweaking you can make the paper clip work. Maybe not the way you are currently envisioning it, but a decent grafting tool can be made out of a paper clip. Copper wire may be easier to work with...


----------



## crofter (May 5, 2011)

Someone should patent one with the image stabilizer on it like they have for anti shake in cameras! About 10X Zoom would be a plus too!


----------



## NH Beekeeper (Jan 18, 2015)

There used to be I think Walter T Kelly company that carried these before. Magnifying lense on German graft tool.

http://irishbeehives.com/?product=grafting-tool-with-magnifying-glass


----------



## JRG13 (May 11, 2012)

I'm trying some aspiration in 2016, I'll keep everyone updated on how it works.


----------

